# New at using the machine polishing



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

Guys 
Would require some helpful tips or welcome advice on using these polishing machines please. Or perhaps where I can seek some information 
Thanks in advance :detailer:


----------



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

*Advice. Seen this one*

Wido Electric Car Polisher Buffer Kit 1200W 6 Variable Speed Settings Orbital Sander Machine Boat Motorbike

Or is the Argos one better purchase.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Depends on your budget,if money’s not an issue look at Rupes or flex,plenty of videos on YouTube


----------



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

*Good but I am a novice and not a pro*

Thanks mate. There more for the professional service


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nikon said:


> Guys
> Would require some helpful tips or welcome advice on using these polishing machines please. Or perhaps where I can seek some information
> Thanks in advance :detailer:


There are lots of questions to consider:

What sort of budget do you have? That affects the type of machine you should be looking for.

What sort of vehicle are you planning to use it on?

What is your plan for the paintwork? For example, how are you preparing the paintwork prior to polishing?

What do you want to acheive with the machine? If you want perfection on the paint, then it will need more than a machine polisher.

The more information you can provide the better people will be able to offer advice.


----------



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes. Honda CR-V black 
Budget. £60 - £80 
Private use only for myself 
Like a shiny finish. Like glass. 

Basically to keep our cars in peak condition. Use auto glym only at present aqua wax. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Nikon said:


> Thanks mate. There more for the professional service


Not really mate,I'm certainly not a pro but if you do your research you'll find them very usable


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Not to be blunt but the best answer is..

YouTube..thousands of vids, tutorials, guides and DiY etc.

And search function on this forum.

If you have an old black car then even little technique will show up amazing results... And mostly enjoy


----------



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Not really mate,I'm certainly not a pro but if you do your research you'll find them very usable


Hi Steve I looked them items and they are $299. Wow. Way to expensive. But probably good products. I have seen 2 one on Argo and 1 on amazon. Which both have good reviews. The Argos one is very low wattage perhaps not so good 😊


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Nikon..where are you based? If it’s the uk it’s worth having a look around the forum’s sponsors websites?

Also, as said above..it’s also worth doing a search on here for the Argos da..plenty of reviews for you to read through


----------



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks Charlie. I looked at argo thought the da is low wattage. ?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I’ve never used the Argos da so cannot comment on that..I started with a DAS6 pro that I brought from a member on here..as before really..it’s worth reading the any threads on here regarding polishers..far better information than I could ever help you with :thumb:


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

There are 2 threads on here, updated recently, where a guy has used the Argos Guild DA to machine a black Lexus and a grey Avensis estate with superb results. His name is wrxmania if you want to search for the threads


----------



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks. After to admit very good job. And impressive.


----------

